# really sore



## deejeff442 (Jul 31, 2014)

So I finished my 1st cycle 3 weeks ago.started my pct a week ago.i did test e at 500 a week split for 18 weeks.i was really happy with the results.but the last couple weeks after training my muscles and joints seem more sore than usual.like when you take off a few months and get back at it hard.is this normal? Its not horrible but noticeable difference.plus it sucks not doing the test now.kinda felt like it was the spinach to popeye.november for my next cycle cant come soon enough.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 31, 2014)

yes bro all normal getting off juice and doing pct u feel like shit.The weight u were able to do will dropp and your going to need more recovery time.Just how it is


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 31, 2014)

Yep, normal.  Hard to get sore while you're on cycle for me, and then when coming off you become a mere mortal once again.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 31, 2014)

Thread moved to correct forum


----------



## deejeff442 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks guys.yea my weighs have dropped a little
I have to think about going from 5 on 1 off to 3 on 1 off .being mortal again sucks


----------



## deejeff442 (Aug 5, 2014)

Well an update.the last couple days I feel alot better.not much joint pain now and I am lifting heavier weights.so glad thats over.really only lasted around 10 days.now to get back to normal levels and look foward to november for the next round.


----------



## McDuffy (Dec 29, 2014)

That seems to have gone well for you. What did your PCT look like?


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 29, 2014)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Yep, normal.  Hard to get sore while you're on cycle for me, and then when coming off you become a mere mortal once again.



It's so unfortunate how true this is. I can really feel that lactic acid hitting a lot faster during my lifts of cycle.


----------

